# Flight Instructor, Pilot Training, and Copilot services



## marci52e (Nov 13, 2013)

Certified Flight Instructor available for ground instruction, or Flight Instruction in your airplane. 

I have over 10 years instructor experience and I specialize in Instrument Rating and high performance aircraft training. 

I am a current Air Traffic Controller(My full time career) and thus an expert in IFR pilot operations. I absolutely love aviation, and I am excited to continue sharing my passion for flying. 

I will travel to any airport in the vicinity of Pensacola, Destin, Crestview, Atmore, Brewton,Foley, Mobile, or Gulf Shores areas. 

My rates vary depending on travel(I live in Pensacola) and I promise are very affordable. I'm not in this for the money, teaching pilots is just a huge passion for me. 

I am also a Commercial Pilot Single and Multiengine and am available for aircraft ferrying and ferry flights, Copilot or SIC needs, or other flight activities with experience in a wide variety of aircraft.

Please message me, or via my cell (3.8.6) 8.7.1--- 0.9.9.5 and leave me a voicemail.


----------

